# Collar - help me choose!



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

So, on my Lab forum I "won" (technically I came in second, but the person in 1st had already won a different week) this weeks fantasy football and I get a new collar from 3DirtyDawgz (forum sponsor). YAY  I'm so excited! lol

Now comes the hard part though... actually choosing a collar! I need some help - which do you like for Harleigh?!?! There are so many to choose from that I can't decide.

So far I've gotten suggestions/or like these ones, but there are TONS more.
Collar #1
Collar #2
Collar #3


Here are all the other ones that I can choose from.
3 Dirty Dawgz Collars

See anything you like? Now do you see why I'm having such a hard time.. Eek! lol Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I like martingale collars so anything bright in a martingale I would go with! 

On the three you have I like the fist one if your going with that style! But now on my chocolate lab I got her a red collar it just pops on her!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I would go with collar 1 or 3. Leaning more towards 3 cause I think that color would look good on her black coat!! Only wish it was martingale...


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Three!!!
Super cute, makes me wish I had a girly dog.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I like collar #3 too! I just love the pattern! That's one I would get for Lucky for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I vote #3!!
SUper cute.
I, too, prefer martingale style collars, though.


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

#3 is super cute! Or the green one of this style 3 Dirty Dawgz casual dog collars, designer dog collars, dog leashes, designer collars, preppy dog collars, customized dog tags


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

It looks like you can choose the hardware and style you want in any design. So if she wanted #3 in a martingale she could probably get it!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I like the blue alligator one, only because the pink ones will get dingy really fast, unless you dont plan on using it for every day. 

This is a collar I have for Uno, its really cute:










I also like this one:
3 Dirty Dawgz casual dog collars, designer dog collars, dog leashes, designer collars, preppy dog collars, customized dog tags
and this

3 Dirty Dawgz casual dog collars, designer dog collars, dog leashes, designer collars, preppy dog collars, customized dog tags


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I like #3 too. But when it came time for me to choose between my two favorites, I just got them both :wink:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> I like #3 too. But when it came time for me to choose between my two favorites, I just got them both :wink:


Ha, I was just thinking the exact same thing. Buy both! 
I like the alligator ones and #1. Looking at pictures of your pup I think she looks great in the bright colours, a dark colour would get lost. She also looks pretty active, so (and I'm going by experience here) a really light coloured one probably wouldn't last long before it starts looking really dirty and crappy.


----------

